# The Most Youv'e Spent on an HTF MAC Product



## Eemaan (Sep 17, 2006)

Having just see another Pleasureflush MSF go for over the $100 MARK, i was wondering what they most youv'e spent on a very hard to find or discontinued item.

my confession first: £40 on a 200f Holiday jewel Palette (around $90) and it was an last minute stupid bid on ebay, i already had one aswell!  

Please share yours so i dont feel too bad


----------



## magenta (Sep 17, 2006)

i spent around $70 on a Liza PM quad, but that's really the only HTF thing i've ever wanted!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 17, 2006)

Pleasureflush and jewel pallet


----------



## betseyjohnson (Sep 17, 2006)

58 canadian or so on a liza pm quad, and i looooooooove it!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Sep 17, 2006)

$55 for a full size coco beach. I don't regret it.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Sep 17, 2006)

I paid $55.00 for the Liza PM quad. Would do it again - love that quad!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 17, 2006)

$70 for the liza pm quad.  i love it!


----------



## Char1986 (Sep 17, 2006)

I spent $50 on my Shimpagne before it was announced there would be a repromote of it!  But it was a couple of months before that announcement so, whatever,  I still think I got my money's worth since I use it so often


----------



## Turbokittykat (Sep 17, 2006)

$160 on a full jar of an extremely hard to find pigment and I have not had any regrets about it.

Edit: That's the most I've spent on a single item, I think. I've spent more than that on various lots of htf items on eBay, (e.g. when I bought jars of Brass, Bronze and Copper together as a lot). Next time anyone says they are jealous of my collection, or suggests I send them stuff free because I have so much, I am going to point them to this post and ask them if they are jealous of what it's cost me!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 17, 2006)

i so want a liza pm quad!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_$160 on a full jar of an extremely hard to find pigment and I have not had any regrets about it._

 
omg! which one is that? wow!!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 17, 2006)

Heh prolly retail like 45ish for some of my brushes =P  I figure I still need to buy products they are selling before worrying about the ones I missed LOL!


----------



## SMMY (Sep 17, 2006)

$12 for a vial of Coco Beach from the holiday sets a couple of months ago. Other than that, I have never spent more than retail, usually less.


----------



## mellimello (Sep 17, 2006)

$50 on a full size All-Girl pigment and I totally regret it. I've barely used any of my sample much less the jar :/


----------



## Ella_ (Sep 17, 2006)

$45 on a liza pm quad. It was a lucky bid because the seller had it listed as a 'Lisa' pm quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, when I paid for shipping it was like $52, which isnt too much over retail when you convert the US$ to AUS$


----------



## csuthetaphi (Sep 17, 2006)

I paid $80 for a full size Coco Beach (total, when it was all said and done). The first time, I paid $40, but it got lost in the mail, so I got lucky and found another one for $40. It was well worth it!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Sep 17, 2006)

$52 for the Liza PM Quad.


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 17, 2006)

$70.00 for the liza pm quad, and $53.00 for a parrot eyeshadow, but i dont regret it all!!


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Sep 17, 2006)

I usually try to wait things out till i see good deals, buuuuut my boyfriend surprised me with a playboy lipstick that i wanted for a while.  He didnt know how much they really go for so he bought the cheapest buy it now on ebay and paid $55!! (the WORST place to buy HTF items) When i found out i almost cried.  Ha ha. What a sweetie. Oh well, its the thought that counts, right?  and i do love the lipstick!


----------



## ledonatella (Sep 17, 2006)

$25 for a MAC Playboy Bunny glitter cream, but that was after they first came out and LE fever wasen't what it is now. I pretty much refuse to pay more than $10 over retail.


----------



## Isis (Sep 17, 2006)

$25 for the pre-release sample pot issue of Petal Wink from the Flutterfly quad.


----------



## pixi (Sep 18, 2006)

$40 for all girl, bnib, not too bad ^_^


----------



## loveinexcess (Sep 18, 2006)

I paid around $25 for Moth Brown, $20 for Lucky Green and $40 for Parrot.


----------



## KJam (Sep 18, 2006)

$50 for Pleasureflush (over a year ago). I felt sick at paying that at the time - now, not so much!


----------



## neotrad (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_$50 for Pleasureflush (over a year ago). I felt sick at paying that at the time - now, not so much!_

 
aw, I felt the same, when I paid $52 Porcelain Pink for a backup. I didn't know MAC would repromote it. :\  I've recently bought some of A Muse duo eyeshadows for $28 each + shippings... It's too expensive for me, but they're just sooo gorgeous and perfect. I'm so in love with them.


----------



## dreamqueen (Sep 18, 2006)

57 on liza pm quad

50ish for stereo rose msf

I do not regret it either!


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 18, 2006)

£35 (approx $70) on a So ceylon MSF
about the same on a NEW Vegas MSF

and I paid about £40 (approx $80) on a Liza PM Quad...but considering quads retail at £29 here it wasn't too much more.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 18, 2006)

where can you find a liza pm quad these days?


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 18, 2006)

270028126531 

err hmm. ebay.now thats what i call a fugging ridiculous price. i'm so pleased i have 2


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 18, 2006)

for some reason, i always forget to check ebay


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 18, 2006)

ummm ive got one HTF item i guess and thats Cool & Aloof lipgelee, i spent £8 approx $11? yeah it was a bargain and i got it at the time of release in an Airport, if only i knew that i'd want more i'd bought 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want another one but they're all toooo pricey for moi, looks like im gonna be skimping on half a tube ive got left


----------



## Famousblackpen (Sep 18, 2006)

I paid $185 for a pigment


----------



## battipatti (Sep 18, 2006)

^ what pigment?! that's insanneeee!
$35 for a Petticoat MSF, then I was able to get another for $32


----------



## ellemarie (Sep 18, 2006)

I paid $22 for a Guacamole eye shadow.  Not too bad!


----------



## bebs (Sep 18, 2006)

I've paid up to $110 for a jar of pigment


----------



## asnbrb (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_270028126531 

err hmm. ebay.now thats what i call a fugging ridiculous price. i'm so pleased i have 2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


holeeeee crud!!

I sold mine for eight bucks!  I didn't like it.


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 19, 2006)

i know. i still cant get over it


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 19, 2006)

i just bought another Cool & Aloof Lipgelee for under £10 inc P&P on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im well happy lol and its coming from Canada so looks like its a long wait for me lol but its worth it


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Sep 19, 2006)

$45 for Stereo Rose
$36 for Moth Brown
$25 for a half jar of Coco Beach


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Famousblackpen* 
_I paid $185 for a pigment_

 

What pigment was it? and is it proper rare?


----------



## XoXo (Sep 19, 2006)

$72 for 2 thunder eyes quads
$65 for a MAC employee necklace
$22 for a lucky green eyeshadow
$30 for a shooting star msf
$30 for a full sized Coco
$35 for World aids day & VGV employee t shirts
$70 for 4 rare postcards

and ive spent about $25 on a few single rare postcards


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 19, 2006)

I won't even post it.  You would crap if you read it.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 19, 2006)

but then i ask what's a lot??. Way over retail?.. cause them i can start posting almost everything i have bought until now 

I mean like almost all of my msf's.. i pais much for at least 14 of them


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 19, 2006)

hmm, I havent really had to spend a ton of money on anything yet. But Im still new to MAC. The only thing I really really want is Metal Rock but I wont pay over retail for it so I guess im never gonna get it (it may turn up somewhere you never know).
Im interested to see what pigments are worth over $100! hopefully it wasnt something they d/c and then brought back perm!


----------



## divaster (Sep 19, 2006)

The only thing I've spent over retail on was a Porcelain Pink MSF (before the re-release) and it was only $33 with shipping, so not too bad.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't know if this is Hard To Find item but I got Groupie lipstick for $22


----------



## Chloe2277 (Sep 20, 2006)

$35 for the playboy bunny pink lipstick...worth every penny.  Loved it so much I went back on ebay and got the set of the lipstick and glitter cream for $70! yikes!


----------



## bebs (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_hmm, I havent really had to spend a ton of money on anything yet. But Im still new to MAC. The only thing I really really want is Metal Rock but I wont pay over retail for it so I guess im never gonna get it (it may turn up somewhere you never know).
Im interested to see what pigments are worth over $100! hopefully it wasnt something they d/c and then brought back perm!_

 
sadly even if they were to re-release some of them, the color would be slightly different (i.e. blue, and r&r blue) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the reason mac discounts them is because some of the pigments within them get very rare and more and more expensive or all used up. and mac doesnt pass that price on.. so they d/c it, what I would like to see if they were to get more expensive to make is just to charge us a little bit more in the store and keep producing it. but thats just a wild dream


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Sep 21, 2006)

$45 for stereo rose msf...:/

and now i'm mad that i paid so much when it's possibly being re-released!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 21, 2006)

$40 Shipped for a full jar of coco beach

and I might be buying a jar of maroon to that wont be cheap either


----------



## Pinkdaze (Sep 22, 2006)

I think it was $42 for Stereo Rose but with the exchange rate it only turned out to be £20 so not bad at all


----------



## Risser (Sep 22, 2006)

I got they this week that be used but very new following:
Stereo Rose MSF - $17
Porcelin Pink MSF - $20
Pleasureflush MSF & Petticoat MSF- $34
Pretty Twisted e/s - $12


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 22, 2006)

how on earth did you manage pretty twisted for $12 Pleasureflush MSF & Petticoat MSF- $34???


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_how on earth did you manage pretty twisted for $12 Pleasureflush MSF & Petticoat MSF- $34???_

 
IAWT


----------



## Risser (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_how on earth did you manage pretty twisted for $12 Pleasureflush MSF & Petticoat MSF- $34???_

 
I bought them from other way not eBay.

Pretty Twisted e/s from a friend's blog, I saw she selling some new or almost new MAC products.  Pleasureflush MSF & Petticoat MSF from a MAC addict(at one time she was) on bulletin board system, Stereo Rose MSF from Yahoo! Bid in Taiwan.


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 22, 2006)

wow, thats very lucky,  youve saved hundreds of dollars!


----------



## Risser (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_wow, thats very lucky,  youve saved hundreds of dollars!_

 
Yeah, I love and addict in MAC like my signature


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 22, 2006)

the most ive spent was $65 on my jewel palette. but i sold it for $35 since i used up sunnyside up hehe


----------



## Eemaan (Feb 15, 2007)

£14 on elite eyeshaodw recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not bad


----------



## bruinshorty (Feb 15, 2007)

$20 for lucky green, but I don't think it was worth it seeing as how I hardly ever use it! I'm cheap and probably won't pay over retail ever again, haha. I got lucky with some of the other colors I really wanted (mainly Laven-dah!, Amethyst, and Au Contraire).


----------



## aziajs (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Famousblackpen* 

 
_I paid $185 for a pigment_

 
:what:


----------



## Renee (Feb 16, 2007)

I paid $36 for Pleasureflush just after it sold out, now I'm thinking I got a bargain!


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I won't even post it. You would crap if you read it._

 
I want to crap, lol! POST IT!


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Feb 27, 2007)

I paid somewhere around $70-$80 for a BNIB Jewel palette.


----------



## huggablesecret (Feb 27, 2007)

£35 on Jewel eyes palette (which is good seeings palettes here cost around £30 anyways)


----------



## rainbowcrushed (Feb 27, 2007)

Lets see my most expensive are Petticoat for 35 when I first broke it and freaked and bought it at the first price offered to me, which was dumb because I got two BNIB backups for 20 + 25 shipped with DC. 
Stereo Rose for 30
and I just got a backup of Riot e/s for 20 dollars, which to me is a bit much but I love the color so I was willing to spend it.


----------



## SandMantas (Feb 27, 2007)

This wasn't me, but my loving boyfriend bought a mostly-full jar of Green Pigment (frost) for $50 shipped to replace mine after an incident.


----------



## brookeab (Feb 27, 2007)

I HATE to post the actual price because I wil feel like a crazy person, but I recently bought a pleasureflush MSF. I am sure you can guess the price range I paid for it. It was crazy, yes...but I was sick of looking at my MSF collection and knowing that I was missing only ONE. So I bought it, and I am waiting for it in the mail now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I probably won't ever pay that much again for anything MAC, but I've been wanting this for over a year with no luck in swapping or even purchasing it. I guess even 90 is too low of a price to offer for that darn thing! When pleasureflush came out the retail on it was only 18.50...so someone STILL would have made an awesome profit. Oh well, we will see how I like it when it gets here.


----------



## London1 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm with Brookab on this one...I also finally bit the bullet and bought Pleasureflush and I also am NOT going to disclose how much I paid for it as it was way ridiculous! I figured get it now it the price will keep going up and up and I am trying to finish my collection. I dont feel too bad as I picked up a New Vegas for $50 (waiting for it in the mail) so I guess I am pretty much even now. I really want Stereo Rose re-released again as I am running low...:eek2:


----------



## brookeab (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *London1* 

 
_I'm with Brookab on this one...I also finally bit the bullet and bought Pleasureflush and I also am NOT going to disclose how much I paid for it as it was way ridiculous! I figured get it now it the price will keep going up and up and I am trying to finish my collection. I dont feel too bad as I picked up a New Vegas for $50 (waiting for it in the mail) so I guess I am pretty much even now. I really want Stereo Rose re-released again as I am running low...:eek2:_

 

yeah, I just got tired of waiting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For some reason, I don't think MAC will put that shade out again..it's been almost 3 years already, I just think that the odds are pretty low. Hope you enjoy your new vegas, that one is a nice highlighter!


----------



## cherryice (Feb 27, 2007)

Definitely the Playboy lipstick and blush cream.  The sad thing is the colors didn't even work on me and I ended up giving them away.  I sort of wish I kept them anyway just because they were so cute.

I would definitely spend $60 on a Pleasureflush, but I couldn't go any higher than that.  It would eat at me.  I've allowed myself to be royally scalped a couple of times on ebay for items that I know I couldn't find anywhere else, but to this day it bugs me!


----------

